# Aulonocara sp. "sunset"........hahaha just kidding



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I wanted to get some input regarding a fish that I saw for sale at at a nearby LFS, it was called a "sunset" peacock, very beautiful fish, I was told it was a hybrid between a firefish and a Ngara Flametail peacock, it was mostly electric blue with a bright red shoulder, and red showing behind the blue scales down the length of the body. It is definitely one of the most stunning fish I have seen in a while. Unfortunately I didnt have a camera with me.
I almost bought a firefish once before, but decided not to because of all of the reports of aggression, I am still concerned about this if I choose to buy this fish. I was wondering if anyone out there has seen this hybrid? And if so, how aggressive are they in general? They weren't showing aggression in their tank, but that is never a solid indication, they were about 4" long and had much more subdued colors compared with the larger male in the show tank, which makes me think that they weren't hormoned too badly. The other issue is that they wanted a fortune for pairs
($70!!!) and I dont want to pay that kind of money for a roided up hybrid hulk, regardless of the pretty colors. Any input is definitely welcome, thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Are you joking???? :x


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone? I am really not joking


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Even amongst "known" hybrids, aggression levels are highly variable.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

that's what i figured, just wondered if anyone had seen this particular cross, I realise its probably a **** shoot


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

sevmeera said:


> that's what i figured, just wondered if anyone had seen this particular cross, I realise its probably a #%$& shoot


 I haven't seen that cross in general so I might wager that it's some local hobbyist who produced it rather than it being some new hybrid breed that's being sold commercially under that name.

Still, if it does produce attractive fry, then I could see it becoming popular.

Ket us know if you do decide to get it and post pics... always good to see the non-species 'cichlids' so that we know what's out there. :thumb:


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I was wrong about the cross, it is a blue regal and a firefish, although he originally said it was a blue regal and a eureka red. Either way it was really cool looking, I think I am going to snatch one up this week, so I will post some pics of him when I get a chance. The ones for sale were much smaller and less colored up than the male in their show tank, so the pics might not do him justice, but I will post em nonetheless.


----------

